# Polled gentics in Nigerian dwarfs



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I might be getting a pure Nigerian dwarf doe baby thats polled. Which is great as i dont want horns. Had a chance to get her brother who is an adult buck. But i was told by someone else that hers are not pure and that there is no such thing as polled ND and if i do get them to be careful as they can produce hermaphrodites. Is this really true? I thought there were polled ND and i see them breeding all the time.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Both statements given to you are false.

yes there are purebred polled nigerian dwards - I own 2 does and one kid at the moment. Always ask for papers before buying. Just because someone says they are purebred doesnt mean they are actually registered. And if they arent registered then you can never get them registered. There are no grade ND allowed in any registries. 

as to hermaphrodites - just because you have a polled goat does not mean you will have hermaphrodites. There was a good discussion on this adn myfainters gave a good chart on polled to polled breedings and the risks/chances of hermaphrodites. Most hermaphrodites are actually horned so I am not sure how the polled breeding thing falls into that. but even with a polled breeding you can get horned goats. I have triplets out of a polled doe, only one is polled.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright thanks i figured it was something she heard and just went with it. I always tried to research and get facts straight before i go tell everyone. Just to be sure its right. Thats good to know as i prefer to run a herd of mostly polled goats. Not sure i can handle the de budding. The doe i will be getting is going to be breed to a horned ND so im hoping for 5o% percent polled babies. Atleast a doe once and a while that i could keep.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you might -- or you might not.

My friend who has a polled doe just had triplets but she had 2 polled does and 1 horned doe. So you never know. ITs a 50-50 chance PER KID not per litter


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

One of our bucks is polled with blue eyes. He fathered 5 kids at my place this year. EVERY SINGLE ONE had horns. All but one had blue eyes. So, I'm thinking the 50/50 chance thing is definitely over time.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a polled doe who was bred to horned bucks the last 3 freshenings..all kids were horned, she was bred to my polled(mistakenly disbudded) buck this time and had 2 polled bucks and 1 horned doe.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nigerians can be polled. In fact, there are a lot out there, not as many as horned, but definately plenty.
Likely getting hermaphrodites from polled goats is not true. There has been some information that they are more likely to throw a hermaphrodite, but breeders who have polled goats have been breeding them for years without getting a hermaphrodite. So I personally don't believe it and haven't seen any info. to prove it true.


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

This is good to know. We used to have a blue eyed polled buck that threw horned, polled, or blue eyes. Only 1 out of 20 of his babies had both the blue eyes and polled. We didn't want to buy any polled nannies to breed because we were under the same assumption that we couldn't breed polled to polled. I have one question. We are buying a buckling that comes from a polled nanny. Can he have polled offspring even though he has horns?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

No he has to be polled to throw polled offspring. If he was disbudded when actually genetically polled then he can throw polled offspring


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Stacey is right.  The goat has to be polled in order to throw any polled offspring.


----------

